#ubuntu-pk 2012-02-15
<vilcans> k
#ubuntu-pk 2017-02-15
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-pk 2017-02-17
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-pk 2017-02-18
<salman> Assalam-o-Aleikum
<salman> how are you all?
#ubuntu-pk 2018-02-14
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> my ubuntu machine says I have 7 security updates. when I run apt-get update; apt-get upgrade it doesn't upgrade anything. Is there a way to see list of these 7 pkgs which can be upgraded ? and how to upgrade them ?
